# Contract Management Report



## ENGNMA (May 5, 2012)

DearS,

I am looking for a template to use in Excel that will allow me to mange ,track, my contracts rather than use *Contract* Management software . 
Right now I am just saving all of my notes in excel spreadsheets, word ,pdf , a and starting to designing my own excel register with sample reports or graphics but I believe some can help me to find any template or I will continue what I start until comes more proffiainal and mattured at that time I need advise , support and some brainstorming to do that on excel . 

Hints and Given
There is two types of *contract* that I deal with it 
Sales contacts(in-bussiness) between my firm and customer side 
And purchase contracts(out-bussiness) between my company and suppliers under my company 

Does anyone know where to find one? I feel like I've Googled my heart out....

Thank you in advance!!!!
Engr.NMA


----------



## Smitty (May 5, 2012)

Have you looked in the Microsoft Template Gallery?


----------



## hiker95 (May 5, 2012)

ENGNMA,

There are a lot of examples out there if you search the web for:

*Excel Contract Management template*


----------

